# Indian Lake catfish questions



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys, when I was younger my family used to rent a place on Indian Lake every summer on Orchard Island and we visited every year for probably 12-15 years before my brother and I got older and got jobs etc. parents sold the boat years ago and I haven't been back since. I like to target flatheads and I read on here they stocked Indian with them about 5 or so years ago? My aunt and uncle are renting a place in 2 weeks on Long Island (location my uncle told me) and I'm going to make the trip for some fishing. I'll probably be limited to the bank, fishing in the back yard of the place they're renting unless I show up and the location doesn't look promising. i was just curious to know if anyone has had any luck fishing for flatheads around this location or not too far from it? Or are they spread all throughout the lake. From what I understand, my uncle said the house is on a canal about 50 yards away from where it opens up into the main lake. Thanks in advance and shoot me a PM if you'd prefer.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Dang nothing?? I guess I'll just go up there and give it a whirl anyhow. Thanks everyone


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

usually at this time of year no one really responds to the flattie questions because the 3 day cat tourney coming up. Most guys know to target them because the only way to win is to fish for them. If your going for channels they are on fire and can get them every where on every type of bait.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Gotcha. I had no clue there was a tournament coming up as I never go out there and it's probably been 10+ years since I went last and it just doesn't make sense for me to drive all that way without a boat or place in mind when I have creeks/rivers much closer that I know really well. I did say to PM me if they rather but oh well. Lol those catfish tournaments a big thing at Indian now a days? Can you win a bunch of money or something?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

its a 3 day tourney with 1000 or 1500 big fish pay out. guys camp out in stump fields for days targeting the flatties.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

but if you happen to find wood, some stumps with 55 gal drums next to them or some stump fields you may be looking in the right areas. I wouldn't know thought I don't catfish.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting. Is it possible to find results for previous tournaments somewhere? I'd like to see the sizes of some that have been caught.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

35-40lbers have taken the tourney. A lot of sizes of flats in the lake. Ive caught several this year that have all been under 7lbs.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the replies. Good luck to you this year!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

TomC said:


> its a 3 day tourney with 1000 or 1500 big fish pay out. guys camp out in stump fields for days targeting the flatties.


Days? Don't you mean minutes. Like that guy that turned in a 20+ pounder within a half hr after it started a couple years ago!!!

21# is the boat record and that's saugeye trolling on big boards in chocolate milk water. Hit 3 in a 15 min spurt last year but only got 1 landed. Only 1 this year which is unusual. Channelcats gone completely nuts last night. Tossed back 7 of them in the 2lb-3lb range and this was trolling 3 mph.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

hey I was there last night. I was on the east side slinging cats. Was up there Monday too with same results except picked up a few eyes and crappie, had to almost end the trip early due to a medical emergency and almost passing out.

Lifted a 1.5lb channel cat in the boat and he let go of the hook. Well the cat fell 3ft from the sky and buried his left spine into my leg just above the knee cap. I let out a scream that could be heard for miles. The fish was flopping and twisting all around but wouldn't come out. I put my pull down and grabbed him by the head and tried to pull him out. Bad mistake, the pain was unreal. Im sitting there trying not to pass out and start to reach for my filet knife, I was going to cut my leg and work it out. My wife starts laughing saying don't cut it, your gona have to pull it out. I try pulling out gently and well its not working.

I grab ahold of the cats head with one hand and body with the other, and go one two, three and pulled as hard as I could. Rip I hear as the spine pulls out. I start to turn white and start feeling dizzy. I sat there for a few as im trying to recover from the pain. My leg started swellilng up around the stab wound. I squeezed a bunch of blood out then dumped a bunch of antibacterial sanitizer on it. I will say I didn't give up the fight and continued fishing the rest of the night! 

water temp Monday was 78 it was 73 on Tuesday. water clarity was decent but I noticed on the down imaging a bunch of weeds are coming up

bullheads, shad guts and big shad chunks were the key baits.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard that when you get stuck by a channel to cut it open and pull the liver out. Then rub the liver on the wound where you got stuck. helps with the swelling and pain. May be an old wives tale but something to keep in mind for next time.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats sounds horrible! Glad you didnt pass out!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hope you feel better tom. I hate catfish. All they do is flop.They don't want to open their mouths.Slime the carpet. Half of them end up losing an eye.When they drawstring the end treble,sometimes they go back with a broken upper jaw.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

IMG_3839




__
ReadHeaded Hunter


__
Jun 7, 2017







Trolling Flicker Shads seems to do the trick


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Flicker Shads. They are tearing them up right now. 




  








IMG_6637




__
BrettSass844


__
Jun 8, 2017


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

nice flatties, that's the areas where I hear they pick a lot of the flats up.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> I heard that when you get stuck by a channel to cut it open and pull the liver out. Then rub the liver on the wound where you got stuck. helps with the swelling and pain.


I thought you were supposed to pee on it.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't see how peeing on the catfish will help anything.....


----------

